# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دوازدهمی هایی که معدل ندارن چی باید بزنن ؟

## 2013films

سلام خدمت اساتید

برای دوزادهمی ها که هنوز امتحان خرداد ندادن و معدل ندارن چی رو باید به عنوان معدل موقع ثبت نام بزنن

و همچنین سال اخذ دیپلم رو چند باید بزنن ، هنوز خرداد نشده که !!

با تشکر

----------

